

What Do VCs Read Online? - molikor

I am wondering where do VCs get their information from online sources (beyond TC..)
======
libovness
TC is sort of where you read news after it was news, or if it's just a press
release sort of thing. Not a terribly good source of information; few hold it
in high regard.

You might be surprised how many VC's read Hacker News. Product Hunt is also
very popular.

------
applecore
Try to find out what people are sharing on Twitter. For example:
[http://nuzzel.com/abrams/angellist](http://nuzzel.com/abrams/angellist)

